

Internet Tethering for AT&T Customers to Finally Arrive with iPhone OS 4.0? - davidedicillo
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/18/internet-tethering-for-atandt-customers-to-finally-arrive-with-iphone-os-4-0/

======
tptacek
Tethering, as a first-class iPhone OS feature that works seamlessly with AT&T,
has been available for over a year. Anyone who didn't upgrade to OS 3.1 still
has it (so-called "samizdat tethering"). AT&T may be choosing to launch
tethering formally alongside OS 4.0, but that has nothing to do with Apple.

I've given up on AT&T. In Chicago, we have Clear, a WIMAX service. That's what
we use to get our computers on the Internet outside the office.

~~~
johns
It's not first-class if you can't do it in the most recent version of the OS
and even in the version it _is_ "supported" it requires a download from a 3rd
party site to enable.

~~~
davidedicillo
That's still not an Apple problem, in Europe are tethering with no problems
and now 3rd party downloads.

------
watmough
This should really say 'for AT&T Customers _on the iPhone_ ', since tethering
on my razr worked faultlessly with my Powerbook G4.

Luckily, the very fact of having an iPhone, with a decent browser and mail,
apps, Bloomberg etc., renders the laptop largely superfluous for the
situations where I used to depend on tethering.

------
ajg1977
So I wonder how much this is going to cost. The fact that you have to either
call AT&T or visit their website is a big indicator it's not going to be free.

------
37prime
The option is available if you "clean-installed" the iPhone to iPhone OS 4
beta 4. Once you restore from backup, this option to tether disappeared.

